# Gips



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the very official looking guys who drive around in the Green GIPS vehicles do please?

They look like some kind of GNR related set up but I've never actually seen them do anything.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe they are the fire rescue division of the GNR, also responsible for patrolling forests and catching arsonists and other bad guys, hence their sidearm.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'd never believe it but 10 minutes after I post my question, 3 of them rocked up at my house here and were asking me about who owns the forests around our house.......... turns out they are indeed the fire rescue division of the GNR and also the guys who operate the fire choppers.

So with a little luck, the owners of the surrounding lands will be forced to cut a bit of a fire break around our house for us.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

the acres of 'scrub' land next to our house is decidedly over grown and is a little worrying. Every where/one around us have been busy cutting down dead bracken and the likes except this particular owner. I've learnt something from this thread. Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They told me that if you have a problem, all you have to do is go to the nearest GIPS office and ask then to sort it out for you.


----------

